# Free to leave



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

As some of you may know I raised a wild born black rat. I had a philosophy raising him that he was free to leave when he left ready. A couple nights ago when I was sleeping, Wilder left out my window. I leave it open and I don't lock him in his cage. I am sure he has left on night walks before, but this time he hasn't come back. I've always known this would probably happen one day. But I am still sad to see him go, then happy that he is finally in the wild, then back and forth. I worry, but I figure he knows what he is doing. I don't know if he will come back, but my window will always be open for him. I miss him dearly. My father built stairs to my window, he thinks he will come back after he done messing around with female rats. My sister thinks the only reason he would not come back is because he is dead... I personally have no idea. Thank you to everyone who has been supportive of my friendship with Wilder, and everyone who was interested in hearing his story.


----------



## SneakyLord (Mar 22, 2014)

Aww. That's so sad. But it's nice that you gave him freedom. I just hope the poor sod is alright.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

I wish Wilder the best on his journey into the unknown! Perhaps he found a lady friend?


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Maybe he did find a girlfriend. Started his own family. He was very healthy, probably I'm better health than the other black rats near. That would be cute. I hope he is okay. I can only hope for the best. I'll still be his mom forever!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Wow, that is sad news. I do not think I would share in your philosophy. I would want to keep him safe forever. D:


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

PawsandClaws said:


> Wow, that is sad news. I do not think I would share in your philosophy. I would want to keep him safe forever. D:


 haha yea it's a hard one to live with. But he wasn't mine to keep. Ya know? It was my intention to raise and release him. So I raised him and he left. All in all I did what I felt I needed to do. I loved my life with him more than I ever thought possible. I am going to try and appreciate what we had rather than what we "could" have. I would not have changed anything about what I've done with him.


----------



## inod3 (Jun 13, 2014)

You could leave some food and water out the window just in case he does come back to the area to see if he's been there. Then again, I'm not sure how you would tell if it was Wilder that ate the food or something else outside.


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

gotchea said:


> My father built stairs to my window, he thinks he will come back after he done messing around with female rats.


This kind of stunned me for a bit. I'm glad you gave him the choice of freedom, and it's good to hear you have a good support system. Everyone in my family besides my sister sees pets (and especially rats) as highly disposable. At the slightest inconvenience, their solution is to "just get rid of" the animal (literal quote). The fact that your father physically built something for you in support of your (previously owned) rat is kind of amazing.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry to see Wilder go - you made the right decision - giving him the care he needed, lots of freedom, and allowing him to return to the wild when he chose to do so


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Aw I'm going to miss hearing about Wilder, but I think you did the right thing in letting him go when he was ready. Its good that you're thinking of all the good times you had, and how much he impacted your life, rather than moping about how he's gone now. Maybe you'll see him around sometime, I wonder if he will remember you. Glad you guys found each other, even if it was for a short time. I wish him and you the best! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone!Inod3, I left his outdoor cage open as well. I put in food and water. Hopefully it's him eating it. That or I am now feeding all the other wild rodents. Haha Ilovescience, my dad hates rats! Haha. He thought I should have left Wilder to die when I found him. For awhile after all he would talk about was the poor snake that now was starving to death because I didn't let nature take it's course. Then Wilder got older and my dad liked his personality, but not other rats. I am so grateful for what my dad did for me. Even though he didn't like it, he still knows how much my rat meant to me. I am so sorry your family isn't supportive. I used to battle with my dad all the time about my hamsters and fish and what not. Then he got me a puppy he fell in love (now his dog) and now kind of understands. He is a lot more compassionate. Maybe one day your family will feel that love towards an animal and they will understand.Ksaxton, I get down in the dumps about it here and there. Poor ratdaddy was dealing with my emotional roller coaster since it happened. I hope I see Wylie around! Maybe I'll see some of his squinty eyed offspring around. Haha who knows maybe he will come back. We shall see


----------



## isabelleharris (Jul 15, 2014)

honestly this made me tear up. I couldnt imagine getting attached to a sweet little thing and then they just leave and possibly never see them again. I hope you the best of luck. im sure he'll remember you and is probably telling other rats of the great times he had with his human


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm so shocked and also sorry. I knew that was your philosophy, but I didn't think Wilder would leave because he never did before. I'm sorry. You must miss him terribly. Hopefully he comes to visit you at least. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Thank you for your sympathies. Sometimes it makes me really sad. Like when I walk into my room I expect to see him running out from where ever he was sleeping and climb up like leg like he used to. Idk my room just feels so empty now. Hopefully he is sharing our stories with his new friends  that gives me a nice mental picture. My sister's feeling is he is dead. She keeps telling me that with how attached we were to each other that there is no way he would leave me. unless something killed him.... So while she may be right, it's kind of an awful thought to have in my head all day. It's nice to come here and read some good thoughts too.


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

I have to agree that I found it hard to believe he would leave you. Maybe he got lost? Maybe he just has to find his way back to you. Idk. *shrug* trying to stay positive. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i hope he comes back to visit, and im sure he will but even if he dosent you still gave him a chance few prople would and i know he is happy for it


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

So sad to hear this. I hope he's safe and that you see him again.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

you must be so sad. Hope he comes back to you or at least that he's safe.it would be nice for you to have some closure otherwise you'll always be wondering. I hope he pops back from time to time at least to let you know he's alright. I had a cat like that once, decided that he liked another home better, but once a week he would come round and let me know he was okay. I suppose you have to remind yourself he was a wild rat and maybe their instincts are stronger? Thinking of you!


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

This really upset me if I'm honest ! I've not been on in a while and I'm sorry but I check sometimes and I really got a lump in my throat. Wilder was special to me! I hope that he will come back safe and sound and even maybe has had some kids! Hang in there girl, he will be okay.


----------



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

So sorry to hear this ): I loved reading posts where you would talk about Wilder. How old is he now? It is very possible that he came into a 'hormonal' phase and this prompted him to leave the nest and begin exploring in hopes to find female rats to mate with. Since he lived his life with you in such a free way, I'm sure his survival skills are very good. If I were you I wouldn't worry too much about him being dead. Like I said before, I think it's very likely that he entered a hormonal phase of his life and decided it was time to start a family of his own. In much the same way as humans leave the nest once they grow into adults, animals usually have a very strong drive to leave their homes and start exploring once they become mature.

I also don't think you have to worry about him forgetting about you!  Rats are such amazingly intelligent creatures and he had such an amazing bond with you that I can almost guarantee that he will never ever forget you!

I hope that he stops by to visit you some time. And in the meantime just focus on all the positive! You saved him and gave him a chance to live the life that he is now enjoying in freedom. You two had a very cool relationship.


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

aw he will be missed...loved reading about him..


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

This is definitely movie material! Someone should turn this into a movie, I would watch it! Praying for you and little wilder!


----------



## Little Bit (Jul 25, 2014)

Wilder will be missed. He was so fun to read about, and I'm sure that this isn't the end of your story with him. I bet he's found himself a girlfriend and that he's happy. He might even come back some day. Keep your chin up and don't listen to your sister.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Thank you all so much. I went to the barn last night and watched his "siblings" run around. I was hoping I would spot him, so at least I knew he was safe. They look so much like him! I defiantly think he is off mating or that's the reason he left. Thank you all again. You have all been so good to wilder and I. I wish nothing but the best for you all.


----------



## Kelseyrawr (Jun 12, 2014)

Awh. I loved reading about wilder and your adventures! Hopefully he will come around and visit you every now and again  it's really sad that he left, but at least he knew it was time for him to go explore new things! Keep us updated if he returns!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm not one to pretend to predict the future, but you did a great job raising Wilder. He has grown up to be a truly amazing rat. He's earned respect, admiration and the love of those who know him. I have to believe Wilder knows what he's doing and what his options are... He's also the most likely rat ever raised by humans to survive outdoors on his own. I hope he comes back or shows himself to you soon, but until then he's got my best wishes for luck in all of his adventures.

In hindsight, it might have been predictable that a big healthy boy wild black rat might want a family of his own... I learned never to bet against Fuzzy Rat, if she set her mind to something she usually pulled it off, no matter how bazaar or impossible it seemed to me and I'd never bet against Wilder either. Some rats are fated to live long amazing and dangerous lives and beat all of the odds. It's their amazing adventures that make them legends, so until proven otherwise, I'm betting Wilder is just writing a new chapter for his memoirs. Who knows, in several weeks he may bring his whole family or even pack home to meet his mom one moonless night. Wouldn't that make your dad proud?


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Rat Daddy said:


> Who knows, in several weeks he may bring his whole family or even pack home to meet his mom one moonless night. Wouldn't that make your dad proud?


Hahahha that was perfect. I was literally just looking at all his pictures feel the worst I felt so far. Missing him like crazy. Then I read that. Haha my dad would be.... Oh so proud


----------

